# Ignoring when offleash / doesent want treats



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi!

I just dont know what to do, When she is on leash she completely do what i told her (look at me, sit,...) But when she is off leash she is like hell. She just ignores me completely - while i dont care about sit when off leash, I DO care about the return command! She just doesnt hear it... Well sometimes when she returns (miracle) i prepare my treats (dog biscuits, dog chocolate,...) She just ignores the treat?!? i mean she just goes pass me (thinking hey look i came to you -kiddna...)

Can you help me a bit with this? Should i use better treats like cooked meal?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I always used treats when training my pups to come back to me. Try really high-value treats like cooked chicken or liver. Before you let her off the lead, make sure she has smelt the treats. Then, when you call her back, jump up and down in an exciting way and call with a high voice, at the same time walk backwards. If this doesn't work RUN the other way! If my two are being particularly naughty and run off together I always walk the other way and crouch down with my back to them and scratch the ground. This in my experience always works.

The big outside world is so exciting to a pup you have to make yourself as interesting as possible. Another tip is to call the pup to you, give treat then release again as if they get put on the leash every time they come back, they learn very quickly to stay away from you.

Good luck and enjoy...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the trainers will help you out, but I wouldn't let her off lead until she will return to you. You can practice with a 50 foot clothes line. 

In an emergency, if she won't come to you, either run in the other direction or get down on the ground and act like a fool. They are attracted to this for some reason.

I agree with the above post! Just read it, sorry.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Kimm said:


> One of the trainers will help you out, but I wouldn't let her off lead until she will return to you.


I'm not a trainer but I agree with this. 

I won't let Ziggy off leash in an un-enclosed area until I am 110% sure that the recall will work. I never voice the command "come" unless I know that he will positively come or I can follow up to make sure he comes.

Come, so far, is the hardest of all commands to teach. I don't expect to be letting him off lead in an un-enclosed area for a long long time.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

No trainer here either but when I was trying to get Baxter to come while off leash, the one thing that helped me (not sure if this is right or wrong) initially was to say come and then turn and act like I was walking/jogging away. Once he saw me leaving, he would come running to me. Now when I just say Come, he will come 'most' of the times...when he doesn't, I do my pretend to be running away trick. Hopefully in time, he will just come when I say come. When he does come, I always get down on one knee and praise him and give him a treat.


----------



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your help  Will try that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What I have had to do sometimes is correct them for ignoring me when they're loose - usually it's in the yard, but if they don't come and I have to go to them, they get a correction, then I release and ask them to come and reward. That's for the 'I'm busy and will come when I feel like it' response they sometimes like to try - sorry, I don't play that game. Then it's on the long leash for some recall drills.

When we're out I will hide on them so they have to tune in and come find me (usually if they get that the game is on they'll stay closer to me and watch), or I turn direction and go the other way but don't say anything to them. I also will smuggle a ball into my pocket and hand whoever comes first the ball to play with for a bit.

I did have to use the e-collar at the off leash park though, because it didn't matter what else was going on if someone else was throwing a ball. I don't tend to toss the ball the whole time because then they don't go to the bathroom or socialize with the other dogs, and have gotten overheated before (my border collie will NOT stop retrieving the ball when he's had enough). So when I stop they would spot another ball getting thrown and join in that game, and get rewarded for doing so. Most people won't stop for a minute so you can leash your dog around here either (I had one lady years ago just proceed to take my dog with hers on a two hour hike, didn't think I'd mind if she dropped the dog off later on - yeah like I wanted 'my' dog learning to run across roads like she would let hers.....).

Lana


----------



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bender can i ask you whats an e-collar?


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Tara123 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just dont know what to do, When she is on leash she completely do what i told her (look at me, sit,...) But when she is off leash she is like hell. She just ignores me completely - while i dont care about sit when off leash, I DO care about the return command! She just doesnt hear it... Well sometimes when she returns (miracle) i prepare my treats (dog biscuits, dog chocolate,...) She just ignores the treat?!? i mean she just goes pass me (thinking hey look i came to you -kiddna...)
> 
> ...


 If she doesn't want to listen off leash then put the leash back on. Try in areas where you know you can regain control like in a fenced in area. Once you get her to come back to you on command and do what you want try working in a new area again but if she starts being naughty and not returning I would put her back on the leash. Being able to run free like that should be earned and I don't think you'd want something bad happening to her if she ran somewhere she shouldn't. Just keep on working on the recall it'll happen sooner or later with repitition .


----------

